# Angeln in Masuren ( Nähe Allenstein )



## Hakengrösse 1 (27. Juni 2004)

Hallo Boardis,
hat jemand zufällig Erfahrungen mit der Angelei in Masuren machen können.
Meine Bekannte hat dort einen Cousin mit Blockhaus an einem See ( den Namen wissen wir noch nicht ) und mich juckt es gewaltig, dort mal im September für 1 - 2 Wochen hinzudüsen.
Aber bevor ich 1200 km weit fahre, würde ich schon gerne ein paar Infos haben und diese natürlich am liebsten von ehrlichen Boardis.
Wie ist das mit dem Autoklau heute ? Berufsfischerproblem ? Fischbestände ? Kläranlagen u.s.w. ? 
Bin für jede Antwort dankbar.


----------



## crocodile (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Masuren ( Nähe Allenstein )*

Hallo,

ich war bereits 4 Mal in Masuren auf Kanutour. Herrliche Gegend und Fische satt. Haben meist auf Aal und Hecht geangelt, Aal erfolgreich, Hecht weniger. Aber schleppen sollte auch vielversprechend sein. Barsche und Zander sollten dort auch zu fangen sein.

Das Wasser dort ist meist top, wenn Du nicht gerade direkt an einer größeren Stadt nen See wählst. Sehr klare Flüsse und Seen, teils sogar Trinkwasserqualität.

Unseren VW-Bus hatten wir auf nem "bewachten" Parkplatz für kleines Geld - Keine Probleme.

Gruß

Mark


----------



## Pikeman (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Masuren ( Nähe Allenstein )*

Hi,war letztes Jahr mit`m Kmpel in Masuren:
Schöne Landschaft,herrliche Seen,nette Leute,kleine Preise.
Aber:Leider massives Raubfischertum auch und gerade an den kleinsten Seen und C&R
unbekannt(auch 20 cm Hechte wandern in die Pfanne).Bin allerdings nur auf Hecht gegegangen(werden ja paradiesische Zustände beschrieben)-----Super-Pleite!In die Ecke(bei Szcietno) werde ich jedenfalls nicht mehr fahren!
Tut mir leid,aber vielleicht haben ja Andere bessere Erfahrungen gemacht!
Gruß


----------



## Wedaufischer (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Masuren ( Nähe Allenstein )*

@Hakengrösse 1,

war zwar selbst noch nicht da, hatte mich selbst schon mal dafür interessiert und deshalb auch ein wenig schlau gemacht. Schau dir das mal an


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Masuren ( Nähe Allenstein )*

@Wedaufischer = Thanks, interessant
Wollte heute auf Zander angeln und lieg jetzt krank hier rum. Da ist das Schnööfen in Masuren genau das Richtige.


----------



## Wedaufischer (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Masuren ( Nähe Allenstein )*

Hoffentlich nichts Ernstes. In jedem Fall gute Besserung.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Masuren ( Nähe Allenstein )*

Wedaufischer = Danke
Ernst ist es nicht aber höchst ärgerlich; ich hatte nämlich Urlaub
Egal, nun kenne ich mich wenigstens schon einmal in Masuren aus


----------



## Blackmore (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Masuren ( Nähe Allenstein )*

Hallo Hakengröße 1,

wie waren denn nun deine Masurenerfahrungen ?
Ich fahre diesen August nach Allenstein.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Masuren ( Nähe Allenstein )*



			
				Blackmore schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hakengröße 1,
> 
> wie waren denn nun deine Masurenerfahrungen ?
> Ich fahre diesen August nach Allenstein.




Muss Dich enttäuschen. Bin noch nicht da gewesen.


----------

